# recommendations for books to help learn BSD networking



## pete793r (Mar 15, 2010)

hey guys,

apologies if this is the wrong place to post this.

i am trying to learn FreeBSD networking, namely setting up DNS, also mail servers/ftp etc. what would ye recommend as a good book to help me with this?

thanks in advance,

Peter..


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2010)

Start with the basics. Learn about TCP/IP. This is pretty generic and not FreeBSD specific. Same goes for all the other things you want to do. None of it is FreeBSD specific. Configuring Apache on Solaris is exactly the same.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2010)

@pete793r -> 'Networking' (e.g. routing, tcp/ip, ifconfig) != 'Web/Network Services' (smtp, http, DNS).


----------



## pete793r (Mar 15, 2010)

any online tutorials you can recommend? theres a lot of dross out there


----------



## pete793r (Mar 15, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> @pete793r -> 'Networking' (e.g. routing, tcp/ip, ifconfig) != 'Web/Network Services' (smtp, http, DNS).



networking doesnt equal networking services...

righteo

:r

BTW - i bet you're fun at dinner parties...lol..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2010)

If you don't recognise the conceptual difference between networks and services, the fun at your dinner parties likely consists of putting everything into a blender (with the lid off).


----------



## pete793r (Mar 15, 2010)

:e 

whatever mate

i made a simple error.. no need to get all high horse about it... lifes too short... ill make sure i dont do it again...


----------



## MG (Mar 15, 2010)

a Google helps: freebsd networking --> http://freebsd.rogness.net

But i'll prefer the handbook, manpages and my "FreeBSD unleashed" book


----------



## ckester (Mar 15, 2010)

Two highly recommended books which have chapters on setting up network services:

Dru Lavigne, The Best of FreeBSD Basics

Michael W. Lucas, Absolute FreeBSD

Both should be available on Amazon and elsewhere.  

The time it takes to produce a book being what it is, neither of them is completely current with FreeBSD 8.0.  But the nice thing about FreeBSD, unlike a proprietary OS like Windows that uses planned obsolescence to drive sales, is that almost everything in these books about older versions of FreeBSD still applies.

And of course, the handbook will often be your first and best resource.


----------



## pete793r (Mar 16, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> Two highly recommended books which have chapters on setting up network services:
> 
> Dru Lavigne, The Best of FreeBSD Basics
> 
> ...



thats excellent - thanks! :e


----------



## pete793r (Mar 16, 2010)

MG said:
			
		

> a Google helps: freebsd networking --> http://freebsd.rogness.net
> 
> But i'll prefer the handbook, manpages and my "FreeBSD unleashed" book



yeh did the google thing and found some very goiod online stuff, but for me you can never beat a good book 

thanks for the link!!


----------

